# ann's lowryder2's



## annscrib (Aug 9, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

i back for some more fun now,,,in all theres going to be 3 plants,,2 has came out of the dirt the other one i havent put it in any dirt yet ,, its still in the paper towel  just wating for it to get a little more longer.

2 of the plants are lowryder2's,,,i orderd 5 seeds from the doc it only toke 4 to 5 days to get to me,,,,,,the other plants is that one i just got done which it was a bag seed,, going to get it to a foot tall then im giving it to a friend.

ok i do have a ??'s,,,,do i flip the lights to 12/12 or keep them 24/7???

tuesday when i get paid im going to go get the things i need to put these little babies in and im getting the dirt as well still havent decided on what kind of dirt to get,,,,still have all my lights so once i get that stuff tuesday im going to put all them out,, right now there is 4200 lumers on the 2 

yall know i like pics so i  got a few,,,the 1st one is a lowryder
the 2nd and 3rd is the same lowryder and the last one is that bag seed one  any comments are welcome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

:ciao:  ann...Looks like Im pulling up my Milk crate for another great Grow..I would keep them on 24/7  if you plan to  give them away..less chance for light disruption..IMO..and as far as soil goes I use organic potting soil...add  perlite..and some lime...I dont use any thing that has time release nutes...Heres some GREEN MOJO to help those little ones along...And I have just subscribed to the Grow..:48: 



Take care and be safe...


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## annscrib (Aug 10, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well these babies are doing great as you will see,,,,, ive thought it last night and im going to do these plants day by day pic shots i want to see how they grow in 10 weeks so pull up what ever it is comfetty to you and sit back  watch them grow :hubba: :hubba: 

pic 1  a lowryder seed,, that when i got home i put it in a jiffy
pic 2 and 3 are the same plant  lowryder 1 day out of the dirt
pic 4 is that b seed,,, that i just got done growing


----------



## annscrib (Aug 11, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

this is day 2 and it's doing really good right now,,,


pic 1 and 2 is just the lowryder this time


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice looking Ann 

I will be watching with interest 

I grow these all through the year, as your growing inside, go for 24/0 lighting because it will give you double the harvest


----------



## Melissa (Aug 12, 2008)

*hi anne ,,,ahh what cute little babies looking forward to seeing these bloom ,,pulled up my chair and passing this on :48:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Ann :ciao:  SURE LOOKS like your off to a *GREAT *Start. I grow auto flower most of the time since they seem  somewhat easier to grow.
I have tried several types of lighting and on and off schedules. IMO 18/6 works great if you have sufficient lighting. I used to run 3-400-watt now I use 2-1000-watt. I use HPS from start to finish. I use all Fox Farm Soil and nutrients. IMO the Lowryder seem to do better once they start flowering with the pH somewhat lower than normal strains.
Of course you need to adjust your feeding schedule :spit:  for the shorter time of your grow. I hope this may help you get That *MAXIMUM YIELD  *:ccc:  your looking for. The first link is to a site where I get my seeds that has lots of growing *Lowryder information. :aok: * The second link is a grow  I did a while back Lowryder#2, Lowryder X Kush, and Auto Blueberry.
Right now I am in my 6th week of an auto AK47 that is doing real well.

hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531
!! GOOD LUCK ANN WILL BE WATCHING THIS ONE !!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 12, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well its 3 days old now,, and its looking really great,,,, its pay day:hubba:  so when i get out of work i'm going to get all i need for them 

both pics are still the same plant,,,, that one i put in the jiffy the other night hasnt came up just yet


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yummm Ann & good morning to ya


----------



## annscrib (Aug 13, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well i went out and got the pots and the dirt,,,the pots are 12" tall not sure what the gallon size is(but got pics) the dirt is robin hood potting soil(got pics on that too,,,, ok its day 4 for one of the LR and that sec one has came up today so its on day 1


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice grow Ann


----------



## annscrib (Aug 14, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

these lil babies are doing so great,, the 1st pic its 5 days old and the sec pic is 2 days old


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey ann! How are ya?

Good to see you got the ryders going!

For lights use 24/0 if you can. I prefer 18/6 for stealth reasons and I like my plants to have some dark to cool down and collect their thoughts hehe. 20/4 is what is recommended by the doc I think.

Also you say you plan on one growing to 1 foot before giving it away. They may not even get that tall, and when they do they might stop there, and will also be well into budding at that height and so will stink and be harder to move around discreatly. Just some things to think about 

Oh and don't give em any feed for the first few weeks, and then don't give them too much. - it doesn't take a lot to over feed lowryders


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking cute Ann!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 14, 2008)

hi thorn 

that plant im giving away is that bag seed i just got done growing,,im keeping the 2 lowrdyers,,,,,and thanks for the heads up on the feeding i was wondering about when i should start feeding them,,,,,i do have 2 differnet kinds of food one is the bone meal and the other is an organic plant formul it has 6-1-0 which im still kinda confuse about all that


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

don't worry too much as you will learn as you go. The 6-1-0 sounds ok to start off with as it has a high nitrogen content so will get them growing. But for budding you want high P and K (of the NPK). I'm not the best person to tell you what to use but have a read over these to help you understand what your plant needs at what stage of growth...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17323
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1957

Hope this helps


----------



## annscrib (Aug 15, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well these lil babies are coming right alone,,

the 1st pic its 6 days old and the sec pic its 3 days  old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

looking cute Ann!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

these lil babies are growing just fine as you will see


the 1st pic lowryder at a week old,,sec pic lowryder at 4 days old and the 3rd pic is that bag seed from my last journal


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

Too cute Ann... Nice grow..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey ann...looking Great Girl...i would like to say that I am a Lover of Perlite...and your soil does say perlite in it...I would add more...heres why...Later on when roots are growing strong, we want them to get plenty of oxygen...I am concerned about Drainage.....Does it drain well ?  How long does it take for the water to run out the bottom?..?  Does it  pool on top of container.? sorry for all the questions but Like *Thorn* we are just looking out for you and your Girls...try and catch thing before they get bad..Mojo for the Grow....

And..Good aftoon here..lol..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2008)

hey 4u2smoke

thanks hun,, ok now into urs ?'s i went and test it after reading this early and its drains just fine and it drain pretty fast to  i would have to say time wise it toke about 1 to 2 mins for all the water to be gone from the top,,,, ok now what i saw and not sure how to fix it,,,when i did the water thing the dirt went down a whole alot  like a half the pot,, you know how big the plant is i cant add the dirt from the top so what is the way to be able to get the dirt in there????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hey 4u2smoke
> 
> thanks hun,, ok now into urs ?'s i went and test it after reading this early and its drains just fine and it drain pretty fast to i would have to say time wise it toke about 1 to 2 mins for all the water to be gone from the top,,,, ok now what i saw and not sure how to fix it,,,when i did the water thing the dirt went down a whole alot like a half the pot,, you know how big the plant is i cant add the dirt from the top so what is the way to be able to get the dirt in there????


.

Let her dry out and put some paper over soil around stalk...hold the soil and stalk in palm of hand..Hold upside down..should slide out..hold the root ball whilee you fill the container  half way with soil  or straight up perlite...hope this helps


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2008)

ok 4u2smoke thats what i'll do  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey ann...Did  I mention I am a Lover of Perlite...lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

Agree agree agree, perlite is very good. I mix that and vermiculite with my compost/soil to make my grow medium and the plants seem to thrive on it 

Those babies look on target for there ages ann. I am in the drying phase (small harvest) of a lowryder that I did a personal day by day grow journal on so I have pictures of every day of its growth (bar 3 as I was high ) so I just had a look comparing yours to mine at a week and 4 days old and they are fine  you will do very well with this one me dear!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 17, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well these plants are looking so good,,,, my main worry with them is that tropical storm fay,,, we are very close if not in that cone i hope like hell that she stays away from here,,,, BUT now if  we do get hit to where i lose my power  could i put them outside? till my power does come back,,, will that stress them to much????  

4u2smoke and thorn i get the hint :giggle: when i get paid on tues. ill pick some up then,,,,, does it matter what kind?

the 1st 2 pics are the 8 day old and the 3rd , 4th is the 5 day old


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah you can put them outside ..just depends on where you live..my out door stuff is flowering allready..I read that you could use a Flash light...Buy a bunch of Batteries I suppose..altho MJ needs min Lumes I would thing that in a pinch plant will see light ...may get a bit of the stretch...IDK...Im just a guy that gets High..lol..and Glad to hear you will add some perlite..and no it doesnt mater what kind..You will be a Lover of the stuff as well...Did You know that Hick went back and changed his soil cloneing sticky....Now it says clone in straight up perlite...Much  easier..for me anyways...Give it a try when you clone these Babies..

Is that the camera that is making fans look yellow?...Im afrade I am starting to dislike that soil....Not to scare you Girl but they Should be GREENER..IMO....But then again Im real stoned right now...and forgot where I was going with this....Ill check back with you Later ann...Have a Great Night


420


----------



## annscrib (Aug 17, 2008)

hehehehe 4u2smoke  been there done that know all about getting lost when high

but i think i know where you had might been going,,,, awhile back i had asked how you would know when a plant is hungry and puffin told when the leaves are turing yellow,,, i know thorn  had said something to,,,, so i went in there and gave them a little food well i'll see if that helps  thanks for being it to my 
attention


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good Ann


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2008)

> i had asked how you would know when a plant is hungry and puffin told when the leaves are turing yellow


Your ph could be off too. I doubt if they would be hungry at the age they are. Whats your ph like?


----------



## annscrib (Aug 18, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Your ph could be off too. I doubt if they would be hungry at the age they are. Whats your ph like?


 

thanks bbp i went check it and it is real high i also made another thread in the sick and problems,.,,,, the leaves are getting more yellow  i hope i can get this fix before i lose it the 2nd plant is still ok right now 


the 1st pic is 9 days old and the 2nd 3rd pic its 6 days old


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 18, 2008)

So your plants are turning more yellow because the PH is too high?  (Excuse the pun, LOL)  What are you going to do to lower the PH?​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

at first I thaught you was playN with camera, when I seen the pics..run and get some vinagar...1 tsp/gallon water..this will help bring it down...I answered same in your other post...what water are you useing?  I only use Distilled..My  Tap is off the charts and even if left out ph 8...distilled water is worth the reward...Maybe thats why I have had Great Begginers Luck...Disstilled water is Neutral..Hope you get this resolved..

EDIT:   ann...when you get the perlite on tuesday..after doing above tonight...tomarrrow when you get the perlite..mix that soil you have one 2 one....so when you dig them up use mayB a dixxy cup to hold them while you mix...take a clean 5 gallon bucket and pour on container of soil in it, the fill container with perlite,  and pour that in 5 gal..  stir in well...I also use a 1/4 inch square chicken wire to screen mine...but yours looks to be a bit of wood chips in it...I still am not liking the soil..But after the adding of perlite I feel you will get a handle on them...keep me informed..




KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear Ann.. You will fix it thats for sure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> So your plants are turning more yellow because the PH is too high? (Excuse the pun, LOL) What are you going to do to lower the PH?​


 

yes..
Fallow instructions...mayB

*pH* n. measure of relative acidity/base of a substrate, such as water or soil, on a scale of 1-14. A pH of 6.5-7.0 is optimal for water and soil to be used for cannabis cultivation. pH is measured with digital meters and strips and can be altered with the addition of more or less acidic admixtures.

IMO...potting mixes that are not Organic use to much peat moss..(HIGH ) in PH..and even tho I use Organic I still mix in a ton Of perlite..and feel This would help ann's problm..


ann...just spoke to my Father he is Battin down the Hatches close to you..  be safe Girl



:woohoo:


----------



## Dankerz (Aug 18, 2008)

Word of advice... flush those buckets of soil out real good with tons of water and im sure they will perk up real lush soon after!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 19, 2008)

so i got the wrong dirt then  i got that from lowes,,,,, should i buy new dirt or just work with what i have ,,,,, i was thinking if i have to buy more dirt im going to get it from home depot and not sure if this is going to  be a problem  but that is all ready real wet,,, so if i do this flushing and all its not going to hurt them will it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

I would flush the soil when plants are not in..work with what you have ann..just do perlite with it...and in the future I would buy Organic potting soil...you dont want to drown them..I have said enough of what I would do..Good luck and KEEP M GREEN


420


----------



## annscrib (Aug 19, 2008)

ok 4u2smoke ill work on that when i get off of work and hope dad is ok as well ,,,,,for now we are safe that cone move far away(im in the panhandle) just wondering whatis going to happenn when it makes it 3rd landfall


----------



## annscrib (Aug 19, 2008)

hiya guys and gals


well i got more dirt and some perlite mix all together,,,,,,, this poor plant is getting more yellow i got it out that other dirt completely,,,and the small plant seems to be wanting to turn yellow too,, so lets see if this helps them out


the 1st pic is 10 days and the 2sec and 3rd is 7 days old


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

oh no! poor babies! yea different soil should make some differnece i hope as long as its nute free. poor little critters! hehe I hope they bounce back!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear  Ann.. Theyal pull out ... Just give them some TLC.lol


----------



## smokybear (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure the new soil will help out. Just keep us posted. I will have my fingers crossed. Take care and be safe.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 20, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

the new dirt i got was call expert it has reed sedge,sphagum,horticultural pertlite and it also has ground dolomitic limestone (ph adjuster) Premium ingredients provide the proper drainage, moisture retention, aeration and plant support properties for enhanced root development.. on the older plant i can see the 4th set of leaves starting and the are green and i believe i got to the small in time just a little yellow on that one


pic 1 and 2 are the 11 days old 3 and 4 pic is 8 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Ann.... Green Mojo


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been using fish emulsion on my diesel ryder/auto white russian seedlings.It won't burn them and gives them a nice jump start.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 21, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well i believe that new dirt and that pertlite is working they seem to be getting better the color is getting greener and they are growing just find

the 1st 2 are 9 days old and the last 2 are 12 days old


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah..you are doing great..they look to be pulling threw...whatch your watering with that moister control in the soil..and thanks for posting all the ingred..sounds good..Good luck Girl..and try 2 KEEP M GREEN  lol...


420


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*looking much better anne :woohoo: *


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well with all you guys help,, got these plants thru that scare,, they are looking so much better and growing just fine,, thanks yall


the 1st 2 pics is the 13 days old one and the 2sec 3rd is the 10 days old


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 22, 2008)

You can cut the dead leafs Ann, they are of no use any more... Looks like she'll make it! Good luck!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks alot better now. good save..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Green MOJO*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

them seem to be growing ok and the color is getting better,,but ive notice that the tips are still yellow and it seems that im going to lose them sec leaves on the small one,, could that be from the bad dirt i had,,,

1st 2 pics is the 14 days old :woohoo: is 2 weeks old,,, 3rd and 4th is the 11 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

What is the soil PH Ann?  I had to raise my ph on the moon light using Dolmite lime... I would check the ph of the soil and then go from there...


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Keep babying them and they'll pull through. 

But remember for next grows

No nutrients until a minimum of 5 strong nodes
start with good soil 
ph adjusted water (6.5ish)

Also know your strain. Like Lowryder from what Ive grown and seen grown hates nutes. And can burn very easily. Most growers for go the veg nutes al together and gives like 3/4 stregnth nutes max in flower.
Another thing about LR's im not sure if you know, But the send of super long tap roots, and if not in a big enough pot will stunt its growth really badly.

sending you green vibes to pull your babys around


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if I wouldn't use nutes until strong 5th node.The idea is to get them as big as possible in veg.Like I said,I start autos with fish emulsion a few days after they break soil.Then around 10 days I start giving them a little maricle grow every other watering.I havn't had any nute burn during veg.I think I read that Richy-B starts nutes at two weeks and that guy grows some awesome LR2's.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel that plants really dont need nutes in the seedling stage. I consider everything thing from the codyledene leaves to about the 3-5 nodes the seedling. After the plant has good strong roots is when Ill start to feed them 1/3-1/2 strength for the first few times and then Ill work my way up to full strength. And this is when I start counting veg time. I think alot of people forget about the seedling stage and want to start in veg.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 24, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

thanks guys for all the comments and yes i checked the ph and its 7.3 which the bottle saids that ok,,,,as far as i can tell they are doing pretty good right now,, i watered them today for the 1st time since i put them in the new dirt,,,, how much water does these lil things need?

the 1st 2 pics is the 15 days old and the last 2 pics is the 12 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Anything over 7.o is hard water

Anything over 7.0 is to much alkalime.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 25, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

im glad that this new dirt has helped these plants,,,,, they are looking so good,,,,thier color is so green,,,if anyone is seeing something that im missing please let me know about 

the 1st 3 pics is the 16 days old and the last 3 pics is the 13 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent recover Ann... They are looking so much better


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well there are somethings i want to point out tonight,,, 1st thing, pic 2 and 3 i think i might be seeing signs of sexing if yall all can take a look them and let me know what yall think,,,,,,, ok 2nd thing,, the littlest plant seems to be in destress the leaves have orange spots on them if anyone know what thats cause please let me know


the 1st 3 pics is the 17 days old and the last 3 pics is the 14 days old


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't really tell the sex from those pics. Have you got your ph in order, that may be causing the discoloration on the lil one. Glad you got some new soil and they are doing better.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Have you got your ph in order, that may be causing the discoloration on the lil one. .


 
thanks for stoping in bbp,,, i tested it 2 days ago and it was 7.3 the bottle says it pose to be ok,,,,,what is it surpose to be at???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

7.3 is waaaaay too high. Get it to 6.5 asap.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

omgggg  how do i do that asap???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd flush them with some ph balanced(6.5) water. How long has it been since you last watered?


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

2 days ago


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

Just didn't want you to over water AND have ph problems.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

have any ideas on what i can do?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

ann nice recovery and they are looking much better.  How are you testing the PH?.. do as bombbudpuffa has said...then let medium Dry a good 3-4 days..Then check again..Good luck

and KEEP M GREEN Girl


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

hold on i toke pics


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

this is what i have


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

bomb,  you know this brand?  sorry ann I use liquid drops and the water then shake and match colors..do you dip those strips in the water to be tested? Yes...then match?


DAM server busy..lol..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

yes thats what ya do  dip it into the water coming from the bottom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

and the color matches says PH 7.3?...Gallon of disstiled water from store add a teaspoon Vinager will bring it down..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

also Hydro shops...PH up/down..spendy I thaught


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

ok  ill do that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

are you planing on finishing them in those containers?..May i sugest that next time more perlite...I know you changed your soil and added perlite..i like to add a lot more thats all...I like to see all the white stuff ..IMO..I would go 50/50..soil/perlite...Thats how Im running my fall grow..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep. Do as 4U said and get another tester. I also use the test with the drops. Works great. A digi works better but mine broke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

Your little ones ther will be fine...they are stronger then we think..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

the price on the digis and the callibration seems to much...I baught my test kit from a pond store...10 bucks I think


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

ann...before Vinager...go find a liguid tester and retest.  you may be fine..Just my thaughts


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

ok guys ill get the drops in the morning  ill get more perlite to 4u2smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

and you thaught you was off work tomarrow..lol...keep us posted girl


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

i am off tomorrow,,,, thats why i can really work on this in the morning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

lol...thats what I meant..lol..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

hehehehehe now i get what ya mean :giggle:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 27, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

ok my small lowryder looking like it getting worst ive start a new thread in the sick problems,,,i went out and got new ph tester,,, got some bottle water and got some sphagnum moss (these pics are in the new thread i made)
when i tested the plant it read 7.8 if i was reading it right   i about fell out,,now the big plant is doing so great 

1st 3 pics is the 18 days old and the last 2 pics is the 15 days old


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope you get everything worked out!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome looking plants Ann


----------



## annscrib (Aug 28, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

to start off that little plant ,,till i get it better ill be having that one in the sick and problems and as soon as i get it better then be updating it back in here,,,,,,, ok the big plant is doing awesome its growing so good right now,, couple of these pics i toke, i was wanting to know what yall think about the sex,,,

this plant is 19 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Growing strong Ann


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*looking good anne ,,,as for sex idk ,,my lr2 ladies didnt show there sex for upto 3 weeks ,,but in my case the males allways shown their balls well ,,before then ,,,so going by my theory  they could be ladies:giggle:

anyway greenmojo for the ladies ,,:48:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 29, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well im really scare that im going to lose the small plant,,,the middle leaves and coming out BLACK,,, its in the sick and problems if wanna take a look
ok on to the big plant its doing really great,,it still has a nice green color to it,,, i cant tell if it tring to tell sex or if its just new leaves coming up,,

this plant is 20 days old


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking healthy Ann..lol


----------



## annscrib (Aug 30, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well its 21 days old / 3 weeks old,,,, am having some ph problems but i did the vinegar and water thing so ill check in a couple days


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

I use Dolmite lime to raise my PH in the soil Ann.. About cup of molmite lime Ann and then check the ph in two days.  Looking a little better... Might want to feed them some Alfalfa tea high in nitrogen... Have a nice day if the weather permits Ann. Be safe


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 31, 2008)

COngrats Girlie! they are looking so much better! It looks liek there going to be nice and healthy!


----------



## Brouli (Aug 31, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are looking much better..the one in the **** section ..IMO..may have to let it go and focus on the strong..just my thaughts


take care and be safe


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

don't worry about losing a plant - its all part of learning. That older plant looks really good now, well done


----------



## annscrib (Sep 6, 2008)

hiya guys and gals


 for all those that has kept up with me and my plants,,, i want to thank all of yall,,,,,, well this is what's up with the plants now,,,,back on the 31st i had came home from work(if you hadnt seen what look like you can see it in the sick and problems "omg what did i do") and the big plant looked all burnt up,,,, well now the big plant is still alive and it seemd it be wanting to bounce back and somehow i was able to get the color back in it ,,there is some new growth too
now the small plant really did bounce back real good,,,, i kinda cant believe how good the small plant looks now,,,

with in the last couple days ive been looking into some of the hps light,,, because of my work slowing down now i got to get what i can afford,,,, i was looking at the 150 whps which they said it puts out 16000 with that and my cfls' it will be around 28000 to 29000 lumers,,, i do have a small place where my plants are its 30" wide and over 5 feet tall and 19"width if i did that right and if that makes any since  if anyone thinks im missing something please let me know

the 1st 3 pics is the big plant and the last 3 is the small plant


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

all I can say..is your buds will be a bit danker with a HPS in there..But with that comes the heat...how do we plan o battle it?..and they are looking much better ann...you have way more patients then me....Thats why I am going to start calling you Doctor ann in her Crib..lol...Check back with ya later..until then...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## annscrib (Sep 6, 2008)

hiya 4u2smoke

there is a couple ways im going to be able to do the heat,,, i do have a fan and the room its in a part of my bedroom which there an a/c running at all times right now just to make sure they dont get to cold i shut that door,,, but theres like over an inch from the bottom of the door to the floor
does that make since?


----------



## annscrib (Sep 6, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats why I am going to start calling you Doctor ann in her Crib..lol


:giggle::giggle: lol thats about $100 (within all)  when it comes to money i  learn to have  patients :giggle:  but really they m/j plants and so im going to do all i can to save them


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

you are right...$100 is a lot of doe..will be watching..



take care and be safe


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*hey ann looking great well done :clap:
got to say go for the hps if you can keep your temps down 
will you have an outtake fan ?,,
i did a comparision on some lr2 and there was no contest ,,
goodluck :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to hear your keeping them going.lol.. Awesome job Ann


----------



## annscrib (Sep 10, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

i must be doing something right these plants are looking so much better,,, ok the big plant is now looking like the small plant,,,,, now take a good look at the fan leaves for the big plant ,,,why are them leaves kinda at the top look so (how do i put this) stringy? the color is looking so much better too.
the small plant is doing wonderful its color is so good i just cant understand when the leaves looks so differnet,, ok with the problems that ive had with them i do belive its delay thier age so im not sure now other then watching the trichs on when the will be done if any one can help me with this ill love-em for ever   

ok yesterday after getting out of work i got home and deiced to put the big plant back in its pot, before coming home i went to homdepot,lowes, and walmart   i swear this ( :hitchair: ) city sells no kind of dirt without the food in it,,,,,except this stuff called expert,,, (the sec dirt i had got was same name) but it feed up to nine months and i do believe that was what burnt the big plant,,, now this is the other kind they have too its an organic mix that saids to feed 3 months naturally i have a few pics i will show ya

the 1st 3 pics arre the big one the sec next 3 pics are the small one the last pic is both


----------



## annscrib (Sep 10, 2008)

heres the pics of the dirt i found


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet soil mixture...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

That soil is fine Ann 

What nutrient N-P-K are you using?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

those are looking much better..nice


----------



## annscrib (Sep 15, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well i did lose the big plant. but the small plant is looking great,,,a friend of mined gave me 3 with 2 bulbs each 40 w florous lights on the bulb they say plant & aqua. wide spectrum,,, last night i pull up that bulb and it says 1900 lumers and in all ihave 6 blubs and im stilll using my cfl's too if i added it up right i have about 19000 lumers,,, he gave them to me last monday and i cant belive how much this small has grown,,, there is one pic to see if yall can help me with the sex too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2008)

hello ann...those look good...sorry to hear you lost the big one..I was looking at the plant in question for help on sex...however I could not be for sure..when I enlarge it...it gets to blurry..they do look like pre-flowers..so I will think possative 4u...but maybe post some closer shots in a few days on a new thread...anyway  things are looking up for you girl..Thanks for shareing with us


420


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 16, 2008)

have you tried running tons of fresh water threw them pots with that soil in it and flush all the ferts out? if you flush hard they will get lush again.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 16, 2008)

*sorry to hear about the big plant ,,,but shes  looking much much better ,,:clap:
i agree with 4u on the sex of it 
:48:
*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought they were both doin ok ann, what happened?

Not sure on sex, its a bit too blurry. As you only have one plant though you can grow it until you are 100% sure for yourself what sex it is as it won't matter if its male


----------



## annscrib (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys and gals

thanks for the comments,,,,,im not to sure what happen either thorn,, but the last post,,, when i posted both them together i notice the leaves looking what i called stringy now they are looking more like sativa and NO where like the other lowryder looks like
ok for those who wants to see whats left of the big plant here are some pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2008)

ann...are you down to one plant?   bringing you my Female Dance:banana: but you have to Dance along..Female!!!Female!!!!Female:lama: 


She looks great  Power of the mind 


Take care and be safe:48: 




KEEP M GREEN okay


----------



## annscrib (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks 4u2smoke ive still got 3 more seeds and im am going to keep this male til i got some of the pollen so when i DO get me girly i can make some seeds :hubba: ,,,ive still lots of hopes for the next ones :farm: since ive got the dirt, ph and the (lights(somewhat) worked out!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 17, 2008)

Better luck next go round Ann.Keep on keeping on


----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2008)

*things can only get better anne ,,and she could be a she yet ,,,sending positive thoughts :hubba:*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

aww poor babies! I know lowryders do actually have quite a bit of sativa in them and i found the high to be very 'up' high.

When I first started growing someone said to me that as a first 'trial' grow I should just get some nute free dirt (or near enough) and just let them grow and wait for them to tell me when they want something. This is the best advice i've been given. Even water - they can survive a drought much better than a flood.

Still its all about learning and you will only learn from your own experience and mistakes. In no time at all you will know it all !!


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 17, 2008)

Theyre coming right along. Good call on the lowryders. They look like some nice plants to try. Good luck


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 17, 2008)

Not bad and with some TCL those plants will look great!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Not bad and with some TCL those plants will look great!



Tender-care-loving?  hehe


----------



## Brouli (Sep 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Tender-care-loving?  hehe




hahah  the best way to describe


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> heres the pics of the dirt i found


i use the exact same soil, good stuff,


----------



## Dankerz (Sep 19, 2008)

anyupdates?


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Tender-care-loving?  hehe


 
:rofl: 

Excuse me...it's Tender-Caring-Love   :laugh: 

*No, really.  I know it's Tender-loving-care... 

How're the plants ann?  Good I hope!
Here's some green mojo


----------



## annscrib (Sep 29, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

since my last post when i found out i had a male and not sure what the other was doing,, i wasnt going to watse my lights on them and put them outside in the back yard for the last 12 days,,, within a couple days being out there they stretched alot,,,,,a week ago went got what i know for a sure was the male toke the pollen off him the chop the rest up,,,, the other plant (the sativa) was looking alot better and stretched some too,,, after chopping the male up i left this one outside for another 4 days,, went out and check it that day and saw what i thought was little white hairs so bought it back into the house.....

on the 22 sec i born me a new baby so its a week old today its doing real good from the 1st 2 i had started at this age,,,,,,, i got some pics

 the 1st pic was the male,,sec pic is is the sativa looking plant and the last 3 pics is my new baby


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2008)

okay ann..heres some GREN MOJO for the new addition..good luck and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Excuse me...it's Tender-Caring-Love   :laugh:
> 
> *No, really.  I know it's Tender-loving-care...



Hehe thats too funny 

Hope all is well ann


----------



## annscrib (Oct 6, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

just updating a lilttle,,,,, well its 2 weeks old today and its doing real good,,, i havent seen any signs of yellowing or burning like i did in the 1st 2 plants i had,,,,, i did change the lighting hours with this one i have it at 18/6,,,, the ph is good too its 6.8  here are some pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2008)

:ciao: ann, those babbies look sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet:lama: and they are Nice and GREEN  Heres some MOJO your way Girl..Grow baby gorw:banana: ...wishing you nothing but Females..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 7, 2008)

Those little ones look nice and healthy!

Keep up the good work!

Here's some more green mojo!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 7, 2008)

just look at those pretty little babies!

I have a few like that myself right now!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 7, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

thanks for all the comments,,, i did want to clear up something dough,,, thats is just one plant,,its just differ shots of it


----------



## Melissa (Oct 7, 2008)

that baby is so cute anne ,,,goodluck with her being female :48:


----------



## annscrib (Oct 13, 2008)

hiya guys and gals

well its 3 weeks old today,,, its looking real good no signs of yellowing or  nute burns,,, i have started to use bone meal and molasses when i water it,,,still no signs of sex yet,,, here are some pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

hey ann...looking good girl..I thaught Mollasses was giving in flower not Veg ?  am I wrong?  ill have to go back and read up on it..thanks for the pics...More MOJO your way..Female..Female..Female...

take care and be safe


----------



## annscrib (Oct 20, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

well just updating,,,, its a male 
im going to let this one grow to get the pollen from it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 20, 2008)

> im going to let this one grow to get the pollen from it


Thats a good idea.


----------



## Brouli (Oct 29, 2008)

yup u always need pollen i got couple ziplock bags with diferent mixes , but if u gonna mix some up start from beginnig (F1) santa maria  just a hint. good luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2008)

see there is a possative to male...Sorry to hear but you are sure to get some pollen collecting experiance..whats germing now...lol

take care and be safe


----------



## annscrib (Oct 29, 2008)

hiya 4u2smoke

i got some bagseeds going, i just started to germing them today,, im going to leave the lowrdyers alone right now,,, when i do get the seeds germ,,im going to put them in that "im at it again" journal


----------



## Brouli (Nov 5, 2008)

doing good baby girl keep it up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hiya 4u2smoke
> 
> i got some bagseeds going, i just started to germing them today,, im going to leave the lowrdyers alone right now,,, when i do get the seeds germ,,im going to put them in that "im at it again" journal


 

:ciao:  *ann*...wa thinking of you for a few days..thought i would stop in and see how you and yours are doing...Hope you are okay..HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 11, 2009)

4u2

I am in contact with Ann often, she is a busy as a business woman visiting different parts of the US and WOWing at new places, scared yet excited, she is full of new life and enjoying every moment.

She hasnt forgotten the forum, and sends her love.

She is going to grow later when she has time :aok:

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks *HIE  *for update. it makes me wonder sometimes How and what happen to friends after getting to know them...There are a few members I been thinking of lately..she was just one..Much thanks given:bong:


----------

